# First Day of BJJ



## User3256 (Sep 13, 2022)

I had my first BJJ class a few days ago and everything went great for the entire class until the last drill. We started out with my partner already in the back mount on me with scissor hold and we did this alot in drills but this time he used a little more strength then he had been doing all day.

For some reason I suddenly became extremely clausterphobic and completely panicked. I forgot all the previous drills and started trying to brute force my way out with strength like my life depended upon it even forgetting I could just tap. It not only didn't work but I guess I hurt my partners finger cause he got mad and yelled at me.

Needless to say I felt horrible once I calmed down from my panicked state but couldn't even apologize cause he had already left since it was the last drill. I didn't even know I was clausterphobic until I was trapped with no way to move and no idea how to get out of it. I spent alot of money to take the classes and I feel like it's a waste to never go back but I'm too ashamed of myself to even show my face there again.

Has anyone else ever suddenly gotten clausterphobic and freaked out or had a white belt freak out on them during a hold?


----------



## dunc (Sep 13, 2022)

User3256 said:


> I had my first BJJ class a few days ago and everything went great for the entire class until the last drill. We started out with my partner already in the back mount on me with scissor hold and we did this alot in drills but this time he used a little more strength then he had been doing all day.
> 
> For some reason I suddenly became extremely clausterphobic and completely panicked. I forgot all the previous drills and started trying to brute force my way out with strength like my life depended upon it even forgetting I could just tap. It not only didn't work but I guess I hurt my partners finger cause he got mad and yelled at me.
> 
> ...


I would say that at one time or another everyone doing BJJ will have this experience
It's kinda part of the process: To learn how to relax and switch out of "panic mode" into "technique mode"
Keep at it, you'll get through it with practice and supportive training partners


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 13, 2022)

User3256 said:


> I had my first BJJ class a few days ago a  I spent alot of money to take the classes and I feel like it's a waste to never go back but I'm too ashamed of myself to even show my face there agaid.



Goodness, how much did ONE class cost?


----------



## Buka (Sep 13, 2022)

User3256 said:


> I had my first BJJ class a few days ago and everything went great for the entire class until the last drill. We started out with my partner already in the back mount on me with scissor hold and we did this alot in drills but this time he used a little more strength then he had been doing all day.
> 
> For some reason I suddenly became extremely clausterphobic and completely panicked. I forgot all the previous drills and started trying to brute force my way out with strength like my life depended upon it even forgetting I could just tap. It not only didn't work but I guess I hurt my partners finger cause he got mad and yelled at me.
> 
> ...


Welcome to MartialTalk, User3256. 

Just go to class, it's not a big deal, honest to God. Like @dunc said, it's just part of the process.

Go have fun, bro, it gets more fun the more you go.


----------



## User3256 (Sep 13, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> Goodness, how much did ONE class cost?


You don't pay for one class, you pay for the month.


----------



## Buka (Sep 13, 2022)

User3256 said:


> You don't pay for one class, you pay for the month.


If you don't mind me asking, what does a month cost and how many times are you allowed to train?

I only ask because I'm trying to keep up with the cost of various Martial Arts in todays crazy world.


----------



## User3256 (Sep 13, 2022)

Buka said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what does a month cost and how many times are you allowed to train?
> 
> I only ask because I'm trying to keep up with the cost of various Martial Arts in todays crazy world.


One month for me was $200. Then you can go to as many classes as you want during the month.

I think I'm going to give it another shot since it sounds like it's normal for people to freak out during the beginning and just focus on trying to remain relaxed and not panic. If I see my partner from last time there I will just apologize to him.


----------



## Buka (Sep 13, 2022)

User3256 said:


> One month for me was $200. Then you can go to as many classes as you want during the month.
> 
> I think I'm going to give it another shot since it sounds like it's normal for people to freak out during the beginning and just focus on trying to remain relaxed and not panic. If I see my partner from last time there I will just apologize to him.


I hope you do give it another shot, then a zillion more shots after that. It gets to be so much fun it's hard to describe.

I'm thinking that cost is about average now. It's great you can go to as many classes as they have!

Go back, go have fun. Then tell us all about it!


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 13, 2022)

User3256 said:


> I had my first BJJ class a few days ago and everything went great for the entire class until the last drill. We started out with my partner already in the back mount on me with scissor hold and we did this alot in drills but this time he used a little more strength then he had been doing all day.
> 
> For some reason I suddenly became extremely clausterphobic and completely panicked. I forgot all the previous drills and started trying to brute force my way out with strength like my life depended upon it even forgetting I could just tap. It not only didn't work but I guess I hurt my partners finger cause he got mad and yelled at me.
> 
> ...


Don’t feel bad. I’m brand new to BJJ. I tapped to a blue belt that was cranking my neck ( I may be mistaking neck crank for a different move) and had me in a pretty helpless position. I had a moment where I thought I was going to have neck injury. I didn’t panic, I just realized there wasn’t much I could do. He didn’t let me up when I tapped repeatedly. I’m not thrilled with that. I am going to check a few other spots out. I’m less thrilled about the local BJJ as a result. I have 25 years in CMA and I’m no spring chicken, I don’t want to waste time with egos and I can’t afford foolish training injuries. If the guy was gentle you should be fine, don’t worry about embarrassment, that’s just pride talking.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 13, 2022)

dunc said:


> I would say that at one time or another everyone doing BJJ will have this experience
> It's kinda part of the process: To learn how to relax and switch out of "panic mode" into "technique mode"
> Keep at it, you'll get through it with practice and supportive training partners


I gotta say it ain’t no fun being under a big bruiser doin whatever he wants to me. I’m used to striking and being struck, I’m not loving that sweltering hot gi either.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 13, 2022)

User3256 said:


> You don't pay for one class, you pay for the month.



You usually get the 1st class for free.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 13, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Don’t feel bad. I’m brand new to BJJ. I tapped to a blue belt that was cranking my neck ( I may be mistaking neck crank for a different move) and had me in a pretty helpless position. I had a moment where I thought I was going to have neck injury. I didn’t panic, I just realized there wasn’t much I could do. He didn’t let me up when I tapped repeatedly. I’m not thrilled with that. I am going to check a few other spots out. I’m less thrilled about the local BJJ as a result. I have 25 years in CMA and I’m no spring chicken, I don’t want to waste time with egos and I can’t afford foolish training injuries. If the guy was gentle you should be fine, don’t worry about embarrassment, that’s just pride talking.



Did you say something beforehand that disrespected him? Could just be that this guy wasn't nice.  That's not a nice move. Was it a "can opener"?


----------



## User3256 (Sep 13, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Don’t feel bad. I’m brand new to BJJ. I tapped to a blue belt that was cranking my neck ( I may be mistaking neck crank for a different move) and had me in a pretty helpless position. I had a moment where I thought I was going to have neck injury. I didn’t panic, I just realized there wasn’t much I could do. He didn’t let me up when I tapped repeatedly. I’m not thrilled with that. I am going to check a few other spots out. I’m less thrilled about the local BJJ as a result. I have 25 years in CMA and I’m no spring chicken, I don’t want to waste time with egos and I can’t afford foolish training injuries. If the guy was gentle you should be fine, don’t worry about embarrassment, that’s just pride talking.


I was matched with a blue belt as well, considering how badly I was freaking out he was pretty gentle, he could have easily put me to sleep specially since he started with back mount but he didn't. I would have went back the next day to apologize but during my flailing I reaped my own leg and could barely walk the next day and behind my knee hurt when I tried to stand. Feels alot better now though think I just overstretched the muscle and tore it a bit. It made a loud pop I got lucky it wasn't worse.

Going to let it keep healing a bit and go back this weekend.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 13, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> Did you say something beforehand that disrespected him? Could just be that this guy wasn't nice.  That's not a nice move. Was it a "can opener"?


Can opener? No, I would not be that new guy that comes into someone’s gym and disrespects. I am a martial arts teacher. In fact I have met him before and he seemed to be a nice guy. He was immediately rough and I’m not there to compete, I’m there to learn so I didn’t resist much because I’m trying to observe and listen. I am unfamiliar with the teaching style, which was really no teaching at all.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 13, 2022)

User3256 said:


> I was matched with a blue belt as well, considering how badly I was freaking out he was pretty gentle, he could have easily put me to sleep specially since he started with back mount but he didn't. I would have went back the next day to apologize but during my flailing I reaped my own leg and could barely walk the next day and behind my knee hurt when I tried to stand. Feels alot better now though think I just overstretched the muscle and tore it a bit. It made a loud pop I got lucky it wasn't worse.
> 
> Going to let it keep healing a bit and go back this weekend.


How old are you and what is your martial arts/fitness background? Not my business of course. I’m 50. I have Boxing and a little JJJ followed by 25 years of CMA. I just tried BJJ recently.


----------



## User3256 (Sep 13, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> How old are you and what is your martial arts/fitness background? Not my business of course. I’m 50. I have Boxing and a little JJJ followed by 25 years of CMA. I just tried BJJ recently.


I'm 41, I have no fitness I haven't worked out in like 20 years but my job is physically demanding so I was able to last the whole session. I did Karate for a few years when I was a teen up to purple belt but that was like 20+ years ago I barely remember any of it nor have the flexibility anyway.

I'm 5'6 156 lbs

On a side note I've also smoked for 20 years too but surprisingly my lungs held out better than my muscles. I made sure to shower before I went as well as have clothes fresh from the wash. Brushed my teeth and used mouthwash as well as chew mentos gum on the way over and didn't smoke till afterwards. Didn't want to smell like cigarettes during training.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 13, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Can opener? No, I would not be that new guy that comes into someone’s gym and disrespects. I am a martial arts teacher. In fact I have met him before and he seemed to be a nice guy. He was immediately rough and I’m not there to compete, I’m there to learn so I didn’t resist much because I’m trying to observe and listen. I am unfamiliar with the teaching style, which was really no teaching at all.



Can opener = a very pleasant & gentle way of submitting someone in BJJ that you have the deepest care & respect for; now take everything after the "=" sign and reverse it, then  multiply by 11. 

I bet you went through your whole resume of MA experience when you met him before, which gave him the green light.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 13, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> Can opener = a very pleasant & gentle way of submitting someone in BJJ that you have the deepest care & respect for; now take everything after the "=" sign and reverse it, then  multiply by 11.
> 
> I bet you went through your whole resume of MA experience when you met him before, which gave him the green light.


Nope. I’m also not that guy. I just said I did some training in martial arts. We had a friendly chat outside the gym before hand. We had met before outside the gym. We are of similar age, although he is larger and stronger. I am 6’2” 210 lbs. I must have made a really poor impression on you. You seem to be engaging in victim blaming, and that makes the baby Jesus cry.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 13, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> Can opener = a very pleasant & gentle way of submitting someone in BJJ that you have the deepest care & respect for; now take everything after the "=" sign and reverse it, then  multiply by 11.
> 
> I bet you went through your whole resume of MA experience when you met him before, which gave him the green light.


Should I have tried to defend using all of my other MA skills? That seems ultra douchey. I’m there to learn BJJ not show off something else. Besides, I’m a nobody special late summer chicken. The dude was just making sure I know who is boss, no biggie.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 13, 2022)

Flipping out isn't unheard of or impossible to overcome.


----------



## dunc (Sep 14, 2022)

@User3256 It's great that you're going to give it another shot. In my experience a little courage and perseverance goes a LONG way in martial arts
Please do let us know how it goes and always happy to help any time

A word of advice from a total stranger on the internet: If you heard a loud pop when your knee reaped then you may have a meniscus tear. A scan of your knee will give you a conclusive diagnosis and knowing one way or another early on will help your recovery big time. Speaking from experience....

@Wing Woo Gar Amazing & inspiring that someone with so much experience can put on a white belt, open their mind and go to learn a new style. I did it myself and there's nothing quite like it

As a fellow 50 year old I cannot stress enough how important it is to find a group of safe training partners and largely stick to them. Young strong white and blue belts (& the occasional higher belt) can still get over excited and over-crank things which takes a disproportionate toll on the middle aged body
All the older guys at my academy have an acute awareness of who's a "safe roll for those aged 50+" and who doesn't fall into that category. It is 100% OK to refuse a roll if you're not sure about someone's temperament. But generally if you're proactive when pair up for rolls/training you can be in control
If you ever do end up rolling with someone who's overly aggressive, super strong, etc then my advice is to play defence. Clamp your elbows in, guard your collar with your hands and stay tight. It's surprising how quickly you can learn how to simply not get tapped and doing this means very little risk of injury
If you're getting crushed then bump and turn a little (not too much) onto your side - works wonders

FWIW my professor advises everyone starting out to first build a strong defence before focusing on attacks


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 14, 2022)

User3256 said:


> I had my first BJJ class a few days ago and everything went great for the entire class until the last drill. We started out with my partner already in the back mount on me with scissor hold and we did this alot in drills but this time he used a little more strength then he had been doing all day.
> 
> For some reason I suddenly became extremely clausterphobic and completely panicked. I forgot all the previous drills and started trying to brute force my way out with strength like my life depended upon it even forgetting I could just tap. It not only didn't work but I guess I hurt my partners finger cause he got mad and yelled at me.
> 
> ...


I've had students have panic attacks in a number of situations, even in seminars. It happens. Part of the training for some folks is learning to overcome this. A good instructor will work with you on this.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 14, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> You usually get the 1st class for free.


A lot of folks don't ever use that free first class. I offered one for years, and I don't think I ever had a taker. Someone with more new students would almost certainly see some percentage of folks take advantage of it, but some folks would still just sign up after watching a while.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 14, 2022)

dunc said:


> @User3256 It's great that you're going to give it another shot. In my experience a little courage and perseverance goes a LONG way in martial arts
> Please do let us know how it goes and always happy to help any time
> 
> A word of advice from a total stranger on the internet: If you heard a loud pop when your knee reaped then you may have a meniscus tear. A scan of your knee will give you a conclusive diagnosis and knowing one way or another early on will help your recovery big time. Speaking from experience....
> ...


Thanks so much for this!


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 14, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> A lot of folks don't ever use that free first class. I offered one for years, and I don't think I ever had a taker. Someone with more new students would almost certainly see some percentage of folks take advantage of it, but some folks would still just sign up after watching a while.



I currently have about 40 students right now and never had an instant sign like that. Wish I was that lucky.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 14, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Should I have tried to defend using all of my other MA skills? That seems ultra douchey. I’m there to learn BJJ not show off something else.



I mean if you did that, he'd probably would've done worse; if you're already caught in a type of can opener (that's cranked enough to hurt that much) and you try something nasty to get out of it....then he'd just have to crank it sideways or more sideways, w/everything he had in him = spine injury. 

I've had a Blue belt friend get pretty jacked up in a twister by a Brown belt who he didn't know was a Brown belt (in their 1st roll); but disrespected him by a little tiny bit upon their first encounter in nogi class.  It was just a slight, 1 sentence that was about 3/10 in disrespect (w/10 being, say something about their mother or something).  This Brown is a really nice guy who would never & has never hurt me dur. rolling; he's also a Medical Doctor too, haha.



> Besides, I’m a nobody special late summer chicken. The dude was just making sure I know who is boss, no biggie.



That's what I meant about going down your complete resume of MA experience; it can sound braggy.  But I mostly run into dudes that come in and say they have ZERO experience and then getdown like it's chinatown.... Both can be annoying and/or a problem. But this is mostly a pecking order kind of thing, it happens.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 14, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Nope. I’m also not that guy. I just said I did some training in martial arts. We had a friendly chat outside the gym before hand. We had met before outside the gym. We are of similar age, although he is larger and stronger. I am 6’2” 210 lbs. I must have made a really poor impression on you. You seem to be engaging in victim blaming, and that makes the baby Jesus cry.



LOL, "victim blaming"??????????????

You're pretty old to be SJW'ing like that, but it's a joke though, I get it. And I'm going by the impression that I get from quite a few people on here....the moment someone dares disagrees with *some* of them; here comes the resume of how many years trained + all sorts of acronyms.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 14, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> LOL, "victim blaming"??????????????
> 
> You're pretty old to be SJW'ing like that, but it's a joke though, I get it. And I'm going by the impression that I get from quite a few people on here....the moment someone dares disagrees with *some* of them; here comes the resume of how many years trained + all sorts of acronyms.


Yes it’s a joke. Yes I’m getting up there. I try to be a good beginner and just shut up and listen. I just don’t want to be injured over anybody’s ego BS.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 14, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> LOL, "victim blaming"??????????????
> 
> You're pretty old to be SJW'ing like that, but it's a joke though, I get it. And I'm going by the impression that I get from quite a few people on here....the moment someone dares disagrees with *some* of them; here comes the resume of how many years trained + all sorts of acronyms.


What is SJW?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 14, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> What is SJW?


It's a political epithet which should be avoided by anyone trying to stay within the rules on MartialTalk.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 14, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> It's a political epithet which should be avoided by anyone trying to stay within the rules on MartialTalk.


Thanks for the help. I looked it up. I think if I can accept a neck crank/can opener then I can accept the epithet as well.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 14, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> It's a political epithet which should be avoided by anyone trying to stay within the rules on MartialTalk.


I appreciate your help with the BJJ thing. It is uncomfortable but refreshing to be brand new at something. I would not enjoy a different striking system nearly as much because I teach that and have my own ideas about how it’s done. BJJ is different in that I’m not on my feet or striking at all so I only have what they show me. That means I get to enjoy being new. Hopefully, I will find a place I feel fits me.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 14, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> I think if I can accept a neck crank/can opener then I can accept the epithet as well.


Based on our discussion in the other thread, I think what you got caught with was just a strong cross-face and your partner may have been slow to recognize the tap because he wasn't really applying a submission and wasn't expecting you to tap.

A can opener is something else entirely and should not be done to beginners for safety reasons.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 14, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Based on our discussion in the other thread, I think what you got caught with was just a strong cross-face and your partner may have been slow to recognize the tap because he wasn't really applying a submission and wasn't expecting you to tap.
> 
> A can opener is something else entirely and should not be done to beginners for safety reasons.


Whatever the definition, I was tapping and verbally asking to be let up. His face was only a few inches away. I can tell that nobody wants to acknowledge the fact that this guy knew what he was doing to me. I have accepted the whole thing as whatever. Perhaps I should go to the striking class there…Perhaps everyone would tell him that when I kicked his head and stomped on him that I didn’t expect him to go down so fast? I mean I wasn’t really trying to KO him after all…I’m not actually going to do this, I am making a point. Maybe I don’t have any business being there. Maybe I am missing the lesson here.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 14, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> I can tell that nobody wants to acknowledge the fact that this guy knew what he was doing to me.


I merely mentioned it as a possibility. I also said that he should apologize regardless. Even if it was a matter of being so focused on the position that it took him a moment to register that you were tapping, then that’s still his fault for being unaware. I had that happen once when I was a blue belt. I had my partner pinned but wasn’t applying a submission and apparently completely failed to notice that he was tapping. He got justifiably mad and I apologized profusely and it hasn’t happened since because now I maintain the awareness that a tap can come at any time even when I’m not applying a submission.

If he did it on purpose and that behavior is tolerated in the academy, then it’s a red flag that you should be looking around for other schools. I think I mentioned that previously as well.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 14, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Yes it’s a joke. Yes I’m getting up there. I try to be a good beginner and just shut up and listen. I just don’t want to be injured over anybody’s ego BS.



I'm glad you have a good sense of humor.  Funny thing is, I was just talking to a student in MT who's a near Blue, WB...he was wondering why a certain Brown belt went so rough on him; tapping him ever 10 sec and holding it way longer after the tap (w/o cranking). First thing I asked was, "did you disrespect him"? LOL. I knew this Brown since he was brand new; kid is also a Pro MMA fighter. I told him to not try to get back at him with rough or questionable tech., he will hurt you.  

Everybody has ego. Ego is good for a Competitor. Ego is in these forums too; albeit the less valued type. You're in an area where BJJ is huge, so that's a lot killers per dojo.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 14, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> It's a political epithet which should be avoided by anyone trying to stay within the rules on MartialTalk.



Sorry, I didn't know.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 14, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I merely mentioned it as a possibility. I also said that he should apologize regardless. Even if it was a matter of being so focused on the position that it took him a moment to register that you were tapping, then that’s still his fault for being unaware. I had that happen once when I was a blue belt. I had my partner pinned but wasn’t applying a submission and apparently completely failed to notice that he was tapping. He got justifiably mad and I apologized profusely and it hasn’t happened since because now I maintain the awareness that a tap can come at any time even when I’m not applying a submission.
> 
> If he did it on purpose and that behavior is tolerated in the academy, then it’s a red flag that you should be looking around for other schools. I think I mentioned that previously as well.


You did. Thank you.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 14, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> I'm glad you have a good sense of humor.  Funny thing is, I was just talking to a student in MT who's a near Blue, WB...he was wondering why a certain Brown belt went so rough on him; tapping him ever 10 sec and holding it way longer after the tap (w/o cranking). First thing I asked was, "did you disrespect him"? LOL. I knew this Brown since he was brand new; kid is also a Pro MMA fighter. I told him to not try to get back at him with rough or questionable tech., he will hurt you.
> 
> Everybody has ego. Ego is good for a Competitor. Ego is in these forums too; albeit the less valued type. You're in an area where BJJ is huge, so that's a lot killers per dojo.


Well I’m too old to play nonsense to nonsense. Big guy can have his win if such a thing has value to him. I have lost count of my losses long ago.


----------



## dunc (Sep 15, 2022)

I think the question to ask is the douchebag behaviour part of the culture in the academy?
Whilst they are in the minority, there are places where the instructor‘s character/maturity isn’t so great and this gets reflected in the student pool
If that’s the case then go try somewhere else
If it seems like maybe this was an isolated incident or just a student to avoid then probably all good to keep going there


----------



## drop bear (Sep 15, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Thanks for the help. I looked it up. I think if I can accept a neck crank/can opener then I can accept the epithet as well.



I don't think you got caught with a can opener. That generally happens to open your guard.






I stick my fist in their face and frame They want to pull that into them. That is their look out.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 15, 2022)

dunc said:


> I think the question to ask is the douchebag behaviour part of the culture in the academy?
> Whilst they are in the minority, there are places where the instructor‘s character/maturity isn’t so great and this gets reflected in the student pool
> If that’s the case then go try somewhere else
> If it seems like maybe this was an isolated incident or just a student to avoid then probably all good to keep going there



Yeah. Mat enforcers are also common though. Although they theoretically are there to create good culture.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 15, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> You usually get the 1st class for free.


Yeah I mean paying a full month straight off is a rip off. Like you wrote first class should normally be free. How are you going to see if you like it or not? I wonder how many people had a similar experience & never went back. Win situation for the Club.
My advice is ask for your money back ( the OP). Find another place & most important ask about a trial period,  shop around. Regardless what Art you choose.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 15, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> Yeah I mean paying a full month straight off is a rip off. Like you wrote first class should normally be free. How are you going to see if you like it or not? I wonder how many people had a similar experience & never went back. Win situation for the Club.


I'm a big advocate of free trial classes, but it's definitely not a win for the club to have people who pay for one month and never come back. A school needs a steady base of students who keep showing up to stay afloat.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 15, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> I currently have about 40 students right now and never had an instant sign like that. Wish I was that lucky.


Maybe a regional difference? Around here, a lot of schools don't offer the free class (I had never seen one until 10 years or so ago), so maybe folks just don't expect it.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 15, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I'm a big advocate of free trial classes, but it's definitely not a win for the club to have people who pay for one month and never come back. A school needs a steady base of students who keep showing up to stay afloat.


Well if he only goes once it's a waste of money. On a positive Note it's not like a year contract or something like that. I don't think BJJ is for him. Maybe something with less ground work or grappling


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 15, 2022)

drop bear said:


> I don't think you got caught with a can opener. That generally happens to open your guard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it didn’t look like that.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 15, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Yeah it didn’t look like that.



Whew, b/c this is something that you do when you really hate someone & want to teach them a lesson in possible spinal injuries.

Your friendo just went a little hard on you to show you who's boss.  You told him your whole resume of MA training beforehand, didn't you?


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 15, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> Whew, b/c this is something that you do when you really hate someone & want to teach them a lesson in possible spinal injuries.
> 
> Your friendo just went a little hard on you to show you who's boss.  You told him your whole resume of MA training beforehand, didn't you?


This is the second time you asked me that. The answer is still NO. is that something you would do to a brand new first day student? Is that something you let your students do to brand new students? I did not tell him my resume. Even if I had done that, it’s inexcusable. I laid down in guard position, then he got on top and put one arm on my head and the other across my neck, 
then pushed my head to the side and backwards and up. I tapped and said “I’m tapping you, let me up” I kept tapping after that because he did not release. He waited several seconds after the tapping and kept adding pressure. The more times I explain this stupid encounter the more it is pissing me off. So for the very last time I didn’t say anything to this stupid feck about my extensive background in martial arts, I just said I’ve trained some martial arts before.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 15, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> Your friendo just went a little hard on you to show you who's boss. You told him your whole resume of MA training beforehand, didn't you?





Wing Woo Gar said:


> This is the second time you asked me that. The answer is still NO. is that something you would do to a brand new first day student?


Speaking as a long time BJJ instructor, deliberately being rough with a newbie or refusing to immediately honor a tap in an effort to show someone "who's boss" is not acceptable behavior in any school I've ever been associated with.

There are probably gyms out there in which it would be acceptable. I recommend against training in any such gyms.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 15, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Speaking as a long time BJJ instructor, deliberately being rough with a newbie or refusing to immediately honor a tap in an effort to show someone "who's boss" is not acceptable behavior in any school I've ever been associated with.
> 
> There are probably gyms out there in which it would be acceptable. I recommend against training in any such gyms.



Oh I agree, it's def. not acceptable. I'm just saying that it happens; which is why Noobs should come in real humble & nice....(not saying this guy wasn't).  And nobody can watch everything at all times as Instructors. Often it's just 1 Instructor and he could be rolling if it's odd numbers. 

Most people are really nice usually; or maybe he just freaked out or something.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 15, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> This is the second time you asked me that. The answer is still NO.



LOL, I was just making sure. You're cracking me up.



Wing Woo Gar said:


> is that something you would do to a brand new first day student? Is that something you let your students do to brand new students?



Relax man, I'm just saying that this does happen; and I can't watch every student at all times. 

Myself, I'm pretty chill. Once in a while I do clobber other people's students though.   But prob. b/c they threw some hard at me.   But for my class, I do want to know their full resume of training. Most people lie and divide their years trained by 2-4, so they wouldn't look dumb if they got whooped. The worse are the ones who say they have ZERO training, but can clearly bang. But I'm used to it now. 



Wing Woo Gar said:


> I did not tell him my resume. Even if I had done that, it’s inexcusable. I laid down in guard position, then he got on top and put one arm on my head and the other across my neck,
> then pushed my head to the side and backwards and up. I tapped and said “I’m tapping you, let me up” I kept tapping after that because he did not release. He waited several seconds after the tapping and kept adding pressure. The more times I explain this stupid encounter the more it is pissing me off. So for the very last time I didn’t say anything to this stupid feck about my extensive background in martial arts, I just said I’ve trained some martial arts before.



I'm sorry man, I believe you now. But I may ask you again, due to my old age and forgetting things. This is a pretty mean move though, sounds like a cross face.


----------



## Damien (Sep 15, 2022)

On a more positive note, I too have just started BJJ. Finally given in 😅 The place I train Muay Thai also does it, and one of the coaches had been on at me for ages to give it a go. I already pay for the membership, and I tore up my toe on the mats doing kicks, so thought I'd try it out to keep training. I was trying to train as much as possible that week to keep me busy whilst the wife was away.

I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it to be honest. Very different, and I was a little confused at the end of my first lesson; the guy I was paired with was pretty new too and didn't know the technique we were practicing. Second lesson was much better though, and the little bit of escapes and qinna knowledge I have has helped ease into it.

I was informed yesterday that I will "absolutely kill people in BJJ" because of my very flexible shoulders. My partner was slightly weirded out when he accidentally put me in a position he didn't think should be possible 😂

Now I just have to work out how to fit in all of my different training and teaching, whilst still working to grow my business! Luckily there's a BJJ class right before a Muay Thai class on Tuesdays, so I'll use that as a warm up and flow straight through without having to travel back and forth.


----------



## dunc (Sep 16, 2022)

This



Tony Dismukes said:


> Speaking as a long time BJJ instructor, deliberately being rough with a newbie or refusing to immediately honor a tap in an effort to show someone "who's boss" is not acceptable behavior in any school I've ever been associated with.
> 
> There are probably gyms out there in which it would be acceptable. I recommend against training in any such gyms.



FWIW I started BJJ at an academy which happened to be the nearest one to me. It was rough training, which initially I liked (I was only 35 at the time). The focus was on being aggressive and tough, higher belts were expected to dominate lower belts and it was kinda a survival of the fittest mentality. After a series of totally unnecessary injuries from rolling with overly aggressive higher belts I switched academies to my current place

The culture at my current place is totally different. Folk train hard but in a safe, respectful and supportive way and as a result the technical skill is way higher. In 12 years of training there I've only had one injury that's kept me off the mats for more than a couple of weeks (sprained ankle from trying to take down a 110kg black belt). I think fostering aggression and speed, whilst useful at times, tends to gloss over technical gaps

The first place is run by someone no one has heard of and the second place is run by Roger Gracie


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 16, 2022)

dunc said:


> The focus was on being aggressive and tough, higher belts were expected to dominate lower belts and it was kinda a survival of the fittest mentality.


Absolutely absurd. These sorts think BJJ is invincible against everyone.


----------



## dunc (Sep 16, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> Absolutely absurd. These sorts think BJJ is invincible against everyone.


I don’t know if that’s necessarily the case
I tend to find that there’s a fairly big percentage of folks in every art that think their style is invincible


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 16, 2022)

dunc said:


> I don’t know if that’s necessarily the case
> I tend to find that there’s a fairly big percentage of folks in every art that think their style is invincible


Yeah... but I've met quite a few who rant on about how superior their ground work is against bigger guys. Gets very tiresome


----------



## Buka (Sep 17, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> Yeah... but I've met quite a few who rant on about how superior their ground work is against bigger guys. Gets very tiresome


Jimmy, do you actively train, or have you trained in the past, if so, what Arts?


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 17, 2022)

Buka said:


> Jimmy, do you actively train, or have you trained in the past, if so, what Arts?


Judo, WT, Aikido,Boxing. I am looking to get into escrima.


----------



## ardimo77 (Sep 20, 2022)

That's ok, if not just take it as a lesson because this is what will happen if someone ever takes you to the ground and you are not prepared.  Like a good friend of mine told me eight years ago when I began my BJJ Journey, its better that it happens in the mats than out in the streets.  As for being embarrassed to go back, don't be.  Those things are perfectly understandable.  Speak to your coach, tell them to place you with a higher belt that can go slower and make you more comfortable.


----------



## Yamabushii (Sep 20, 2022)

User3256 said:


> I had my first BJJ class a few days ago and everything went great for the entire class until the last drill. We started out with my partner already in the back mount on me with scissor hold and we did this alot in drills but this time he used a little more strength then he had been doing all day.
> 
> For some reason I suddenly became extremely clausterphobic and completely panicked. I forgot all the previous drills and started trying to brute force my way out with strength like my life depended upon it even forgetting I could just tap. It not only didn't work but I guess I hurt my partners finger cause he got mad and yelled at me.
> 
> ...


I'm not you or anyone else, but the way I would personally handle it would be to try and catch him in class again and try to have a quick 1-on-1 with him. Let him know what you just told us. Obviously it's clear you're new and you never realized you were claustrophobic until that moment. In martial arts, you're on a journey to learn more about yourself and you already hit that on day 1 (at least with BJJ, not sure about any other experience you may/may not have). Sometimes having a heart to heart and being honest is the best approach, especially when it comes to martial arts. In my experience, most people you train with will be capable of understanding your struggle. Who knows, afterwards you both might become good friends/training partners.


----------



## Khadijah Sams (Sep 20, 2022)

User3256 said:


> I had my first BJJ class a few days ago and everything went great for the entire class until the last drill. We started out with my partner already in the back mount on me with scissor hold and we did this alot in drills but this time he used a little more strength then he had been doing all day.
> 
> For some reason I suddenly became extremely clausterphobic and completely panicked. I forgot all the previous drills and started trying to brute force my way out with strength like my life depended upon it even forgetting I could just tap. It not only didn't work but I guess I hurt my partners finger cause he got mad and yelled at me.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that happened to you. I hope your claustrophobia doesn't bother you too much in the future. I hope whatever you choose to do you live a happy life. God bless.


----------



## Darren (Sep 25, 2022)

User3256 said:


> I had my first BJJ class a few days ago and everything went great for the entire class until the last drill. We started out with my partner already in the back mount on me with scissor hold and we did this alot in drills but this time he used a little more strength then he had been doing all day.
> 
> For some reason I suddenly became extremely clausterphobic and completely panicked. I forgot all the previous drills and started trying to brute force my way out with strength like my life depended upon it even forgetting I could just tap. It not only didn't work but I guess I hurt my partners finger cause he got mad and yelled at me.
> 
> ...


Took my third class of BJJ training on Saturday, I have a very mild form of cerebral palsy, half deaf, bad what ever it is that keeps your balance, very bad inner ear problems,TN(suicide disease) anyway anything and everything thing can happen during a bout, first class I take kenpo right after that is BJJ, if your partner got mad that is on him and he does not have the temperament to take the martial arts, my last three instructor’s would bar anyone from the dojo that got mad!!!  In fighting it is very good to clear your mind of any emotion! But in the dojo you must keep control of your moves and do anything you must do to keep from injuring your classmates while at the same time going as hard as possible to keep from hurting others that is where control comes in and that will take awhile to achieve! But never let your disabilities get in the way of training never!! Of course there are more people here with a lot more experience then me who has a different take and that is fine!!!  Take what applies to you and use it!! Happy training and stay the course!!! And enjoy the journey!!!!


----------

